# Top Gear New Presenter?



## Christopherski (Mar 4, 2015)

Just scrolling through Facebook and up pops something posted by Richard Hammond "New Top Gear presenter annouced at 3pm"

Now i Dont know whether this is a stunt and Jezza is returning or they actually have someone new?

Both May and Hammond said they refused to film it without him?

What do you think!

Few quotes i've seen flying about!

It's not Jeremy Clarkson, its Jeremy's politically correct cousin!

Some say he likes his food warm.. and there really was no fracas!


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

How about Alan Partridge?
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/culture/tvan ... -Gear.html
http://www.independent.co.uk/voices/com ... 22182.html


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

And on that bombshell....


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

Back to the studio.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

The new presenter according to Hammond is.........

Jennifer


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

mighTy Tee said:


> The new presenter according to Hammond is.........
> 
> Jennifer


Lmao that tickled me haha


----------



## Christopherski (Mar 4, 2015)

I found that funny too.

Do you reckon this is the end of top gear as we know it?

I hope not, there would be nothing to cheer you up before you go back to work on a monday!


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Christopherski said:


> I found that funny too.
> 
> Do you reckon this is the end of top gear as we know it?
> 
> I hope not, there would be nothing to cheer you up before you go back to work on a monday!


I recon that Sky have a new motoring show lined up with 3 men dicking about in cars titled "Flappy Paddles" :wink:


----------



## Christopherski (Mar 4, 2015)

And sky would most likely make a channel for it and charge £30 a year to watch it!


----------



## patton (Dec 2, 2014)

don't think he can be replaced and the show be the same as it is now, just wouldn't be right.


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

patton said:


> don't think he can be replaced and the show be the same as it is now, just wouldn't be right.


It'd just be different, I think the show needs a revamp, some of the "entertainment" was a bit too silly, and they haven't destroyed a caravan for ages!

As for new presenter suggestions...

How about Chris Evans?


----------



## Samoa (Apr 4, 2014)

spike said:


> patton said:
> 
> 
> > don't think he can be replaced and the show be the same as it is now, just wouldn't be right.
> ...


Or... CHRIS HARRIS?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## patton (Dec 2, 2014)

spike said:


> patton said:
> 
> 
> > don't think he can be replaced and the show be the same as it is now, just wouldn't be right.
> ...


hmm yea i can see where your coming from, i did prefer it when you really weren't sure wether it was set up or not. how about Brian Johnston from acdc he's pretty funny and really into his cars


----------



## mdk3.2 (Jul 3, 2012)

I think Guy Martin would be a good choice 8)


----------



## misano03 (Nov 21, 2014)

CHRIS EVANS... you have got to be f**king joking, I cannot stand the irritating ginger neek twit , would definitely not watch it... :x


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

[?[/quote]

hmm yea i can see where your coming from, i did prefer it when you really weren't sure wether it was set up or not. how about Brian Johnston from acdc he's pretty funny and really into his cars[/quote]

Or Boris Johnson


----------



## Samoa (Apr 4, 2014)

pas_55 said:


> Or Boris Johnson


Politicians & motoring programs - rather feel bit like suggesting Stephen Hawking to replace the STIG


----------



## Christopherski (Mar 4, 2015)

spike said:


> patton said:
> 
> 
> > don't think he can be replaced and the show be the same as it is now, just wouldn't be right.
> ...


I agree they haven't destroyed a caravan in ages! Top gear has gone off track now, they need to destroy more! Might write them a letter...

Dear So called Top Gear, why haven't you detroyed a caravan in ages? Regards Concerned Viewer Haha.

I don't think they could get anyone to "replace" Jezza, it would be an entirely different show. Anyhow we shall find out the fate this week as the report is released.

One thing thats been bugging me to, is did the producer get suspended to or was it just Jeremy? And why did Jez report the incident and not the producer?


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

A bit off topic, but what do "we" think of Quentin Wilson and Jodie Kidd and their "Classic Car Show"?
http://www.channel5.com/shows/the-classic-car-show
I find it a bit cringey, but the more motoring shows the better! 
My favourite car show is currently "For the love of cars" on Channel 4, which is returning soon for a second season. 
http://www.channel4.com/programmes/for-the-love-of-cars


----------



## -Jason- (Dec 19, 2014)

I must admit I enjoy the trips/adventures more than the actual car review and will frequently watch the special over and over.

I like seeing the places they go to as well as the things they do. I know some/a lot will disagree and say it should be all about car reviews but we have 5th gear for that.

The africa special for example was brilliant in the £1500 estate cars.

I hope the BBC lose TopGear as we know it as the 3 of them go to Sky or another channel with a bigger budget so we can have more/longer episodes.


----------



## Christopherski (Mar 4, 2015)

Could you imagine a weekly Top Gear on another channel but every week and not just 7 or 8 episodes.

I agree with you on that i do like to see the places they go and travel to, the cars reviews are mainly supercars anyway. I wonder if there would ever be a program that actually does revies on basic bog standard cars?

Hopefully we won't lose it and it'll either stay on BBC with them or go somewhere else with them.


----------



## patton (Dec 2, 2014)

id like itv to get it cause i don't have sky :lol: :lol:

the thing i find funny is that the bbc slate him for his so called racest remarks on previous episiodes such as the 'slope' incident. it can't only be me that thinks its not fair that the producers didn't also get pulled up on this kind of thing as its them that edit and put together the show and decided to prod cast the 'racist remark' that the bbc is so strongly against?


----------



## Christopherski (Mar 4, 2015)

Thats quite true, why did the producers not cut it out? Or did they not actually pick up on the fact that 99% of the people watching wouldn't actually pick it up as being racist?

Seems to me like they just want rid of him?


----------



## patton (Dec 2, 2014)

yea perhaps they have been trying to get this outcome for a while now


----------



## Christopherski (Mar 4, 2015)

Unconfirmed reports say that the BBC will be sacking Clarkson and they want Chris Evans to replace him! Topday is the day that all shall be revealed.


----------



## RobTT1972 (Mar 21, 2015)

How about the guy from Wheeler Dealers lol


----------



## Christopherski (Mar 4, 2015)

Edd China or Mike Brewer?


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

mullum said:


> A bit off topic, but what do "we" think of Quentin Wilson and Jodie Kidd and their "Classic Car Show"?
> http://www.channel5.com/shows/the-classic-car-show
> I find it a bit cringey, but the more motoring shows the better!
> My favourite car show is currently "For the love of cars" on Channel 4, which is returning soon for a second season.
> http://www.channel4.com/programmes/for-the-love-of-cars


I think they should ditch Jodie from the Classic Car Show, she's very wooden and there's no chemistry between her and Quentin. I do watch it though, but it's a bit uncomfortable.

I really enjoyed For the Love of Cars, I'm pleased to hear that it's returning


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

Did Wilson not use to be a presenter on top gear a good few years back ?


----------



## Christopherski (Mar 4, 2015)

I've never watched either, might have to have a look later tonight.


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

He's gone then,shame


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

Just seen it on sky. The BBC are not renewing his contract,as much as he has got to big for his boots I think its the end of top gear


----------



## RobTT1972 (Mar 21, 2015)

Christopherski said:


> Edd China or Mike Brewer?


I'd go with Ed, he's got to rival Clarkson for height at least


----------



## patton (Dec 2, 2014)

well looks like its the end of an era. clarkson has been let go by the bbc and won't be returning to top gear


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

To be honest, it's probably not a bad thing. The show has been getting more and more ridiculous lately and had clearly run out of ideas. The latest Australian episode was almost unwatchable, it was so bad. There are only so many times I can watch the same thing over and over again before it just gets tired.

The BBC should just let Top Gear die. It's a dinosaur, like Clarkson, and the world has moved on while it was trapped trying to repeat a formula that used to work.


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

Spandex said:


> To be honest, it's probably not a bad thing. The show has been getting more and more ridiculous lately and had clearly run out of ideas. The latest Australian episode was almost unwatchable, it was so bad. There are only so many times I can watch the same thing over and over again before it just gets tired.
> 
> The BBC should just let Top Gear die. It's a dinosaur, like Clarkson, and the world has moved on while it was trapped trying to repeat a formula that used to work.


You see the thing is it earns the BBC a shed load of money


----------



## Christopherski (Mar 4, 2015)

Now the question is who is going to replace him and will Hammond and May stay? May has changed his twitter to former TV presenter and posts #stillunemployed on the end of everything.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

pas_55 said:


> You see the thing is it earns the BBC a shed load of money


Of course, which is why it's been allowed to continue despite the complete lack of direction and originality.

This is a pet peeve of mine with both tv shows and movie franchises. They rarely just stop at their natural conclusion - they're dragged out until the ratings start to fall, so you end up with the situation where shows fizzle out rather than ending on a high. Basically, artistic decisions shouldn't be made by accountants. They're notoriously bad at it.

Look at the difference between the original UK version of The Office and the US one. The US one ran for 9 series, and only ended when the ratings began to fall. The UK one ran for 2 series and ended when Gervais and Merchant decided they couldn't keep making it whilst maintaining the quality levels.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Perhaps people who watch a programme that hones itself and develops into a successful formula naturally get a bit bored if the successful formula is maintained. If the audience figures are still massive, yet old hand are turning off, that means there must be new audience joining to replace them. I suppose the best of both worlds would be novelty of subject along the same lines of successful formula but if it's the successful formula lines that bore it's perhaps expecting too much for them to be that daring to change? Perhaps this will naturally happen now though?


----------



## pewpew (Jun 19, 2014)

Samoa said:



> spike said:
> 
> 
> > patton said:
> ...


finally! someone who gets it, CHRIS HARRIS should be the new guy.

He has a true passion for cars, check him out on youtube https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC8AMAhCRmep7VJKe1sxvHFg


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Spandex said:


> To be honest, it's probably not a bad thing. The show has been getting more and more ridiculous lately and had clearly run out of ideas. The latest Australian episode was almost unwatchable, it was so bad. There are only so many times I can watch the same thing over and over again before it just gets tired.
> 
> The BBC should just let Top Gear die. It's a dinosaur, like Clarkson, and the world has moved on while it was trapped trying to repeat a formula that used to work.


+1. I used to watch it and loved it, but lately it's so stale I hardly bothered. Star in reasonably priced car used to be good, but now they just seem to promote their book or film.

Challenges getting repetative, and many just rehashes of earlier ones.

Agree with other posters, gone on just too long now. Fawlty Towers only ever did 12 episodes, so sometimes they do get it right.


----------



## mdk3.2 (Jul 3, 2012)

One of the favorites to replace him -

http://www.visordown.com/motorcycle-new ... 26453.html


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

no chance, nice bloke but he's not a car nut (saying that I'd like bikes to be part of Top Gear). And anyway, I doubt he'd do it.


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Spandex said:


> Look at the difference between the original UK version of The Office and the US one. The US one ran for 9 series, and only ended when the ratings began to fall. The UK one ran for 2 series and ended when Gervais and Merchant decided they couldn't keep making it whilst maintaining the quality levels.


That being said, i'm up to season 8 and have yet to find a dull episode! I'll actually be quite sad when i've watched the final episode i bet!


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

mullum said:


> no chance, nice bloke but he's not a car nut (saying that I'd like bikes to be part of Top Gear). And anyway, I doubt he'd do it.


Nor would he suit it. Great guy and as you say a nice bloke, but he's not a television show presenter at all! :lol:


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)




----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Apparently (and this is true) Jeremy Clarkson has had a job offer from Russian state TV to host a car show there. Someone joked it would be called "Tzar in a reasonably priced car" :roll:


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

John-H said:


> Apparently (and this is true) Jeremy Clarkson has had a job offer from Russian state TV to host a car show there. Someone joked it would be called "Tzar in a reasonably priced car" :roll:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dreams1966 (Oct 27, 2014)

John-H said:


> Apparently (and this is true) Jeremy Clarkson has had a job offer from Russian state TV to host a car show there. Someone joked it would be called "Tzar in a reasonably priced car" :roll:


Brilliant :lol:


----------



## -Jason- (Dec 19, 2014)

Strong links with the 3 of them having a show on Netflix with Clarkson having full rein over the content.

http://www.carscoops.com/2015/03/jeremy ... e-new.html


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

-Jason- said:


> Strong links with the 3 of them having a show on Netflix with Clarkson having full rein over the content.
> 
> http://www.carscoops.com/2015/03/jeremy ... e-new.html


Netflix are probably very keen to push themselves as a 'mainstream' broadcaster and snagging an internationally known BBC presenter would fit nicely with those plans. I doubt they'll have had any serious discussions with JC about it though. Not yet, anyway.

However, given the "same crap, bigger budget" mentality of the last few series, I don't find the idea of Top Netflix Gear particularly interesting.I suspect they'd basically try to sell it as 'Top Gear Uncensored' to cash in on the image that JC trades on. In other words, it would be full of desperate attempts to be controversial, rather than actual humour.

And that's the real problem with Clarkson lately. He created this larger than life character by being funny in an irreverent, carefree way, but then slowly the controversy became all he was famous for (Top Gear fans don't really care anymore if there are car reviews and they don't care if it's all obviously scripted and unnatural. They just want to see Clarkson pretending to upset the establishment) so now he just carpet bombs the show with close-to-the-bone comments because that's what sells. Remember that unfunny idiot 'Dapper Laughs'? Clarksons onscreen persona has basically become a rich, well spoken version of him.

Personally, I'd like to see the BBC completely change Top Gear, rather than try to slide a 'Clarkson copy' into the same format. That would be much more interesting than watching 3 rich old farts awkwardly try to pretend they're still relevant.


----------



## X5TUU (Sep 4, 2012)

When topgear was revamped from a motoring magazine to its 'current' format there was essentially a national competition where anyone could send a video in and then the winner was part of the new presenter team and thats how Hammond got in ... I would like to see this done again and alter the format so its way more balanced and less of the BS

I stopped watching for the reasons Spandex goes through above but would happily come back for something more then just shock-jock attempts at humour and/or presenting


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

Judging by the BBC's recent over-reaction to some event and the fact that the BBC's staff demographics in no way represents that found in this country, or any where else for that matter, i suspect that the next presenter of Top Gear, if they keep the franchise going, will be a retired disabled lesbian of Afro-Caribbean or Asian origin that doesn't possess a driving licence or a sense of humour. It'll be hilarious.


----------



## Christopherski (Mar 4, 2015)

Im just going to throw this in there as a conspiracy theory.

With regards to everything that has been going on with the BBC lately in terms of saville and the other lot. Clarkson was paid a large sum of money to cause this "fracas" so the BBC could step in and do something about it to show they are the good guys to try and sway people away from hating them from everything they let happen in the past.
Considering it was an alleged "fracas", Osin posted Jeremy didn't actually hit him and the media blew it out of proportion and Jeremy reported it not Osin.
Just a thought.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

ag said:


> Judging by the BBC's recent over-reaction to some event and the fact that the BBC's staff demographics in no way represents that found in this country, or any where else for that matter, i suspect that the next presenter of Top Gear, if they keep the franchise going, will be a retired disabled lesbian of Afro-Caribbean or Asian origin that doesn't possess a driving licence or a sense of humour. It'll be hilarious.


Which event did they over react to?


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Christopherski said:


> Im just going to throw this in there as a conspiracy theory.
> 
> With regards to everything that has been going on with the BBC lately in terms of saville and the other lot. Clarkson was paid a large sum of money to cause this "fracas" so the BBC could step in and do something about it to show they are the good guys to try and sway people away from hating them from everything they let happen in the past.
> Considering it was an alleged "fracas", Osin posted Jeremy didn't actually hit him and the media blew it out of proportion and Jeremy reported it not Osin.
> Just a thought.


If the BBC wanted Clarkson to do something controversial so they could step in, why would they pay him to do it? They just had to sit there and wait. Which they did. And Clarkson duly obliged.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Did you know that the first ever presenter of Top Gear was Angela Rippon? That was when the programme was more of a motoring magazine programme with in depth car reviews including motor bikes, items on road safety and motoring organisations etc. Less of the "entertainment" emphasis. She got sacked too after creating a bit of a "fracas" following an appearance on ITV.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

She's a legend!

I'll never forget her visit to Africa for comic relief I think it was. She stayed in a mud hut with a local prostitute to highlight the conditions in the slum. She was just so down to earth and compassionate. Cool chick.


----------



## Samoa (Apr 4, 2014)

Spandex said:


> Christopherski said:
> 
> 
> > Im just going to throw this in there as a conspiracy theory.
> ...


If you were really well informed, you'd know a considerable amount of planning & review goes into every media stunt... if you think this is any different you're welcome, JC & the BBC are all winners out of this


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Samoa said:


> If you were really well informed, you'd know a considerable amount of planning & review goes into every media stunt... if you think this is any different you're welcome, JC & the BBC are all winners out of this


I've worked in the media for almost 20 years now, for what it's worth. There isn't a single part of this whole affair that makes it look like it was planned in any way, from either side.

I'm baffled by how you've worked out that the BBC or Clarkson have won here. Clarksons popularity has been falling over the last few years (https://yougov.co.uk/news/2015/03/12/cl ... erves-sack) and this incident has done nothing to help that. And while there may have been elements in the BBC that wanted to get rid of Clarkson, he was too valuable to lose (which is pretty much the only reason he's lasted this long).

If this was, unbelievably, a carefully choreographed stunt (makes you wonder how Tymon got the fat lip. Did they have to actually hit him to make it look plausible when he went to A&E?), the BBC and JC must be kicking themselves, because neither party has come out of it well.


----------



## drjam (Apr 7, 2006)

I can't fathom why everyone's getting into such a hissy-fit about the whole thing. 
It's not like he's been executed or banned from TV.

He'll pop up somewhere else (presumably with the other two and with a similar format), so you'll still be able to watch him. That's multichannel TV at work.

In the meantime Top Gear will relaunch with different presenters (and possibly a different format - seems to me like an ideal opportunity to refresh it). As James May himself said the other day: "Top Gear existed before us, and has been reformatted several times."

If it's beyond your imagination that "new" Top Gear could possibly be good without JC, and you're not prepared to even give it a try, just watch the new JC show. 
Otherwise watch both and see which you prefer.
Or watch both, if you like them both.

GLOL at the conspiracy theories by the way.


----------



## RobTT1972 (Mar 21, 2015)

the latest is that Sky are going to do a show with the 3 of them called 'Top Speed', I don't know how much truth is in that ? :?:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

That rumor was denied by Sky this morning for what it's worth.


----------



## RobTT1972 (Mar 21, 2015)

John-H said:


> That rumor was denied by Sky this morning for what it's worth.


I thought Top Speed sounded a little sh*t lol [smiley=behead.gif]


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Not sure if anyone knows for sure. There's talk of an American TV possibility in the same commentary as the report of the Sky denial.


----------



## RobTT1972 (Mar 21, 2015)

John-H said:


> Not sure if anyone knows for sure. There's talk of an American TV possibility in the same commentary as the report of the Sky denial.


God, don't it to America, what do they know about cars anymore lol


----------



## Christopherski (Mar 4, 2015)

RobTT1972 said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure if anyone knows for sure. There's talk of an American TV possibility in the same commentary as the report of the Sky denial.
> ...


They know how to make a car go very fast in a straight line then kill you on a slight bend. Then again the new corvette is pretty good at cornering!


----------

